# Prop Suggestions



## bamdvm (Apr 12, 2012)

2005 Gordon 16’ Waterman
2020 Yamaha F25 Short Shaft
5” Setback on a Bob’s power tilt/trim 
Want a good balance between hole shot and top end
Looking at Power Tech SRA3
Trying to decide on pitch. Would rather err on the side of top end speed and be able to add cup if I need a little more bite. I was thinking a 12 or 13. Wondering if anyone with a similar setup has feedback. Thanks!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a spear glades x 17.5'×6' @ 350# with 25 yamaha 2 stroke modified on 4" jack with pt sra 3 12" pitch n turned 5850 rpm 33/31 gps.


----------

